# Muslim Terrorist Question?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I received this by email and thought I should share it with you:-

Everyone wonders why Muslim terrorists are so quick to commit suicide. Let's see now: 

No beer, no bars, no radio, no television, no Playboy or Penthouse, no Teazers, 

No rugby, no football, no basketball, no baseball, no golf, no dancing, no 
music. 

No bikinis on the beach, no nude beaches, no summer mini skirts and braless 
beauties. 

No BBQ pork, no ham, no bacon, no hot-dogs, no burgers, no lobster, no 
shellfish or even frozen seafood sticks. No Christmas. 

Rags for clothes and dish towels for hats. Constant wailing from the guy 
next door because he's sick and there are no doctors. Constant wailing from 
the guy in the tower. 

You can't shave. Your wife can't shave. You can't even shave your wife. 

Sand is everywhere. Sand gets into everything. You wipe your backside with 
your left hand without toilet paper and if they catch you stealing they chop 
off your good hand and you must eat with your ****ty hand. 

You can't shower to wash off the smell of donkey cooked over burning camel 
dung. 

The women have to wear baggy dresses and veils at all times. 

Your bride is picked by someone else. She smells just like your camel, but 
your camel has a better disposition. 

Then your leaders tell you that when you die, you get 27 virgins and it all 
gets better! 

So........... Nope....... No mystery here! 8O


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

On the plus side, they can ride camels without fear of some sod jumping out from behind a sand dune and you ending up with a sixty quid fine and 3 points on your camels pedigree certificate. ...The grass is always gre...(oops...they don't have grass do they).


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> ...The grass is always gre...(oops...they don't have grass do they).


 8O They do. But I think they call it Hashish. :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey I thought this thread was "Jokes and Trivia".....
Sounds like a factual report to me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do I get the feeling that speed cameras are featuring large in your thoughts at the moment Pusser ??  

G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Whoa.....
Seriously personal question m8.......

Can't wait for the reply :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Do I get the feeling that speed cameras are featuring large in your thoughts at the moment Pusser ??
> 
> G


Well, I don't have much room for too many thoughts so I prioritise those that wind me up.

Thus old men getting bullied is currently rated at number one thought.
Raping and pillaging is at numer two, shortly I suspect to take over number one spot - depends how my pills work.
And thought number three which I have just squeezed in is speed traps. I am reminded of the Sherif of Nottingham and Robin Hood and wish to God I knew how to work a long bow.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Might have been funny if it hadn't originated from copywriters in the USA


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Why does that make it less funny.

Yanks have no sense of humour ?

It tickled the non PC part of me  

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> Why does that make it less funny.
> 
> Dave


Because the primary object was not humour, and I dont give a **** about about being PC, just don't like to feel I'm being manipulated by Yanks.

Andrew


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Fair comment Andrew

But not laughing at their jokes is maybe a bit harsh on them.

They have come out with some of the best best one liners known to man.

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Road_Runner_644 said:


> They have come out with some of the best best one liners known to man.
> 
> Dave


Well with their President as a role model how could they possibly fail  

Andrew


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

"Well with their President as a role model how could they possibly fail"

ok - good one - can't argue with that :lol: :lol: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I don't understand your problem *androidGB*. A joke is a joke is a joke. It doesn't matter why, who or where it was written or whether it is based in fact or not.. At the end of the day. You either laugh at it or realise that somethings in life that we think are a joke are actually true to life. Then again. You could just ignore it. :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Firstly I don't have a problem, but if you cant see that references within the "joke" would be deeply offensive to a large number of members of the community, then there is nothing more I can add.

In the light of Dave's request for a friendly forum lets leave it here.


Perhaps I'm being oversensitive and the mods ought to take a view.


Andrew


----------

